# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  >  USB not working

## FPSFan

I just don't know how to fix the "removable" disk drive problem. I bought this new flash drive and it beeps when plugged in, but it doesn't get found by Windows, meaning it doesn't show in Explorer, My Computer, disk management.

It works though, because a red led light turns on when plugged into the computer.

----------


## drongo

I don't see any malicious sign, so i did move your topic  to this sub-forum.
In order to solve your problem you can try :
1)Insert a simple  working disk on key from a friend - is it detected by your windows ? 

2)windows update, for example : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/944292
3)go to bios(on the restart you will be able to enter there, read instruction of your motherboard) , maybe usb  is disabled there
4) you can try these tips: 
http://www.thedave.ca/wordpress/inde...tion-problems/
http://www.infdump.com/download-inf-.../download.html

----------


## FPSFan

I do not use Windows vista, and inserting a disk did not work.

----------


## drongo

in XP perhaps this will help:
1.)Control Panel
2.)System
3.)Hardware
4.)Device Manger
5.)Double Click USB Controllers
6.)Right Click on USB Root Hub
7.)Click Properties
8.)Power Mangement Tab
9.)Make sure the allow computer to turn of this device is not checked.

You can also try go to device manager and remove all USB ports, root hubs, etc. Reboot and see if Windows redetects them. If it does, the drivers should be automatically reinstalled.

here the similar problem  http://forums.cnet.com/5208-7591_102...sageID=2707145

Did you try insert some  working ' disk on key '? Does windows detect it?

----------


## FPSFan

USB Mass Storage Device was not working properly. Uninstalled it, it reinstalled, and now it shows in explorer as G:

Also, all the the usb root hub drivers were set to save power!
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

----------


## drongo

I am glad to hear  :Smiley:

----------

